# Android mp3 player playing endless loop



## zhong

Are there any mp3 player app. that can play a song in an endless loop and repeat a playlist and repeat it in endless loop ?


If so, which Android app. I can download which could do that ?

I try Andless mp3 player which I like except it doesn't play in an endless loop.


Thanks


----------



## sobeit

most of the players will play in endless loops - even android default player. you just have to change the settings. just click on the infinity symbol in the player.


----------

